# 5G Edge + CRS SSS + Fire Reds + Macro Photography



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks great! Nice and simple. Very tranquil


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I would go with crystal black shrimp for this if your water allows.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

It's beautiful. Your moss looks great. Subscribed.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Love your tank!


----------



## h c (Sep 24, 2011)

beautiful XD I love the black background, it contrasts well with the plants  Everything looks healthy too


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks awesome.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone!



Newman said:


> I would go with crystal black shrimp for this if your water allows.


I'm thinking OEBT or CRS shrimp... 


mcqueenesq said:


> It's beautiful. Your moss looks great. Subscribed.


I really hope the moss transitions to submerged growth, I really like how it looks too!


h c said:


> beautiful XD I love the black background, it contrasts well with the plants  Everything looks healthy too


What's an XD? I don't have a black background, just the first picture is a faster shutter speed so it only picks up the tank light.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

XD is a smiley face thing... think dorky big grin and squinty/closed eyes!


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

What kind of moss is that on your 'mossy rock' ? Looks great so far by the way


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Penny said:


> XD is a smiley face thing... think dorky big grin and squinty/closed eyes!


Gotcha, lol


sugarbyte said:


> What kind of moss is that on your 'mossy rock' ? Looks great so far by the way


I don't know what kind of moss it is; Found it in a local stream.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

I love that aquarium on the floor!! Hope you will do a journal when you start it, where'd ya get it?

I like the Edge too, I think simple setups are some of the best looking ones.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

*subscribed* I love seeing what other people are doing with their Edge!


----------



## NeocaridinaCollector (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice tank.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

DishyFishy said:


> I love that aquarium on the floor!! Hope you will do a journal when you start it, where'd ya get it? I like the Edge too, I think simple setups are some of the best looking ones.


I think the modern tank goes perfect with the antique table! I was also able to hide all the cords inside the table so it looks much cleaner now. The tank on the floor is a vintage Pemco 10G aquarium I picked up at a thrift store for $6. I haven't had time to clean it up or even see if it still holds water but I couldn't pass it up for that!


raven_wilde said:


> *subscribed* I love seeing what other people are doing with their Edge!


Here's my first setup with the Edge, it shows my lighting mod: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/126779-edge-6g.html


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

What're you using for your lights? In your second pic they seem to be pretty bright. I'm using the mr11 LED's and a 5" 10W cfl bulb and it still seems to be so dim... I remember it being so much brighter, the led's still have all 10 working and the cfl I don't think should be that dim yet I can't figure out why it's so dissapointing


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

tbarabash said:


> What're you using for your lights? In your second pic they seem to be pretty bright. I'm using the mr11 LED's and a 5" 10W cfl bulb and it still seems to be so dim... I remember it being so much brighter, the led's still have all 10 working and the cfl I don't think should be that dim yet I can't figure out why it's so dissapointing


Check the link in my post above or click the link in my sig.  The stock lighting on the Edge does suck. I tried the MR11's and they weren't much better. With my current lighting I think I could grow pretty much anything... as long as I don't put the hood on!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Almost two week update- The moss on the rocks seems to be doing well. I've even noticed two small plants starting to grow out of the moss, gotta love hitch hikers! I was able to hide the cords up in the cabinet so it looks much cleaner now.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

what about your "star" moss? update pic of it?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Newman said:


> what about your "star" moss? update pic of it?


I don't have a new picture but it looks the same. I'll try to get a new pic next time.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm happy to report that the moss I found is growing great! The moss on the rocks is starting to grow vertical and the star moss is getting longer. I've got some hair algae but it's not too bad. I'm currently gathering parts for a paintball CO2 setup, will post build info soon. 



















*The star moss is hard to get a pic of but you can see it in the middle of the pic below:*


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

excuse me for sounding noobish... but i thought star moss was not a true submersed moss?


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks nice. Is that regular 4 leaf clover in the middle there?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Naekuh said:


> excuse me for sounding noobish... but i thought star moss was not a true submersed moss?


This isn't the star moss they sell on e-bay; I found this in a local stream. The top looks like a star so I called it star moss, not sure what it is though, lol.


rikardob said:


> Looks nice. Is that regular 4 leaf clover in the middle there?


Nope, Hydrocotyle tripartita. It's a really cool plant, I have some that got uprooted and is currently growing on the sponge filter (you can see it in the second pic).

Thanks


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I think u got some flame moss u got going there roud:


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

sayurasem said:


> I think u got some flame moss u got going there roud:


Yeah, it's starting to look like it. Pretty cool, I thought it would just die off but it's been growing great. Can't wait till I get my CO2 hooked up!

*Pics from first post moved here for less clutter:*

Mossy rock:



















"Star" moss:


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I collected some weeds around my backyard this evening. Top middle looks like HC, huh? I think only one or two may be aquatic but here's what I came up with:









And here's how they look in the tank (I also moved some stuff around):


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, that is baby dwarf tears (HC looking) which isn't aquatic, I tried. If it was I could have a farm which is growing under the deck. Also do you have a heater, because when I tried local plants they died unless kept in cold water.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> Yeah, that is baby dwarf tears (HC looking) which isn't aquatic, I tried. If it was I could have a farm which is growing under the deck. Also do you have a heater, because when I tried local plants they died unless kept in cold water.


Hemianthus callitrichoides (Dwarf Baby Tears) grows both emerged and submerged.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I know it grows emerged too, but it is cold here in Oregon so it is not HC.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

karatekid14 said:


> Yeah, that is baby dwarf tears (HC looking) which isn't aquatic, I tried. If it was I could have a farm which is growing under the deck. Also do you have a heater, because when I tried local plants they died unless kept in cold water.


I don't have a heater on my tank so it stays room temp, around 60-70°.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

You have very nice mosses. Loved seeing your tank


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's some macro shots:




























*I've got Nematodes!* Saw this little guy swimming by and managed to get a decent shot. Guessing they will die off soon since I'm not feeding anything in the tank.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Looks like HC to me. I have HC growing in my front yard and it grows best during cooler winter/spring months and dies off during summer/fall. Dont know why oregon wouldn't have it...im sure they sell it at yard and garden stores. And it can be grown submerged but it needs relatively high light and CO2 or it croaks. And that "star moss" is interesting. If it grows submerged let me know beacuse Ill buy IT ALLLLLLL!!!! We have "star moss' here in Cali that grows in damp areas and on trees, near water......but not in water....it melts and craps up an aquarium in a hurry.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's a closeup shot of the "star moss" that has made the transition from emerged to submerged nicely. This is the clump in the first photo a month ago. You can also see the little plant that sprung up from it a couple weeks in. Can anyone ID it? Really small and delicate...









This is some moss I pulled from my backyard today. Kinda looks like the above moss but I have a feeling it's not... Kinda looks like the stuff they sell on ebay as star moss.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Dude that moss is epic.....if it keeps growing seriously.....i will buy some!!!! Im sure others will follow hot on it too


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

StrungOut said:


> You have very nice mosses. Loved seeing your tank


Thanks! I enjoy finding local mosses/weeds that I can grow in my tank.


DerekFF said:


> Looks like HC to me. I have HC growing in my front yard and it grows best during cooler winter/spring months and dies off during summer/fall. Dont know why oregon wouldn't have it...im sure they sell it at yard and garden stores. And it can be grown submerged but it needs relatively high light and CO2 or it croaks. And that "star moss" is interesting. If it grows submerged let me know beacuse Ill buy IT ALLLLLLL!!!! We have "star moss' here in Cali that grows in damp areas and on trees, near water......but not in water....it melts and craps up an aquarium in a hurry.


I'm not sure, I've only worked with submerged HC growth in the past... We'll see soon enough. The "star moss" is doing great so far, take a look at the pics I just posted. I live in the banana belt of the Oregon coast, doesn't get too cold here.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

DerekFF said:


> Dude that moss is epic.....if it keeps growing seriously.....i will buy some!!!! Im sure others will follow hot on it too


Yeah, I really like it too.  Only downside is I've only seen it growing in one location so far and there wasn't much of it. Hooking up CO2 soon... Check back in a month or so to see if it's exploded with new growth!


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

yeah i saw the pics.....whats ur pay pal and send me some!!!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's my plan for the CO2 setup. I've ordered most of the parts, now I just have to wait.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

how much is that swagelok needle valve? looks cool!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

sayurasem said:


> how much is that swagelok needle valve? looks cool!


The metering valve retails for $250 but I picked up a brand new one from e-bay for $60 

I have everything I need for my CO2 system except for the plumbing to put everything together, lol. That should get here Monday...


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

The HC looking plant seems to be growing well; Wonder if it's really HC??

In other news... I got my fittings early! 

Here she is all setup, just waiting for the thread sealant to dry before turning it on.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That one nice set up, how much did all those parts cost you? Can you hook it up to any diffuser , like ADA clear one? Think the Edge has enough room?

Oh and what camera are you using for the marco shots?, it's very clear. :bounce:


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

FlyingHellFish said:


> That one nice set up, how much did all those parts cost you? Can you hook it up to any diffuser , like ADA clear one? Think the Edge has enough room?
> 
> Oh and what camera are you using for the marco shots?, it's very clear. :bounce:


Everything including shipping $104 (CO2 tank, ASA valve, metering valve, stainless fittings, check valve, tubing). Yeah, it can hook up to any diffuser. I'm thinking about feeding it into the filter intake and letting the pump diffuse the CO2.

I used a Nikon D40x and Sigma 150mm macro lens. 

Thanks


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

pimped out jaggedfurry lol.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

My paintball CO2 rig works GREAT! Infinite bubble adjustment, even at 800psi, it's awesome.  I'm currently feeding it into my filter intake at 0.5bps and it works perfect but the sound is annoying.

I went on a hike along the coast today and found a ton of cool mosses and plants to try out. These were all either growing underwater or on the edge when I found them so I think I'll have a high success rate. One of the plants look a lot like glosso (lower left). I really like the moss on the top right, looks like little trees from a Dr. Seuss book and the moss next to it looks like Christmas moss. The picture is in a bathtub so you can get an idea of the size... My tank looks ridiculous now, lol. It's waaaay too packed, pics tomorrow.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just read through this entire thread. Are you treating the plants at all with anything before placing them into your tank? It might become a problem with parasite/bacteria if you plan on adding shrimp (are you still planning to?) later on.

Were all the plants you found previously in your backyard (not the prior post but a while back) doing alright in your tank?

I like the really neat look of your tank after you cleaned up all the wires :].


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

hmm i might need to go searching for some cool mosses now, id probably treat them with peroxide though


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> Just read through this entire thread. Are you treating the plants at all with anything before placing them into your tank? It might become a problem with parasite/bacteria if you plan on adding shrimp (are you still planning to?) later on.
> 
> Were all the plants you found previously in your backyard (not the prior post but a while back) doing alright in your tank?
> 
> I like the really neat look of your tank after you cleaned up all the wires :].


No, just rinsing them off with water. What type of parasite or bacteria could harm shrimp? So far it looks like 100% of the plants from my backyard are doing fine. One of the plants (pic below) had two different shaped leaves and the round ones died while the spade shaped leaves thrived. I thought that was interesting. Thanks! roud:


----------



## pageerror404 (Oct 11, 2011)

I remember looking into star moss but hearing it won't survive submerged. Your tank still looks great though.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

toofazt said:


> No, just rinsing them off with water. What type of parasite or bacteria could harm shrimp? So far it looks like 100% of the plants from my backyard are doing fine. One of the plants (pic below) had two different shaped leaves and the round ones died while the spade shaped leaves thrived. I thought that was interesting. Thanks! roud:


Those pictures do look really interesting. Looks like it adapted to being emersed, very cool.

Um... I can't name bacteria or anything offhand but I know you'll risk the life of fauna in the tank if you're adding stuff from the wild into your tank. It's different if your shrimp also came from the same area but for most people these shrimp have been kept in very stable environments that are bacteria free so I'm not sure how they would take it.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

*Here's pics from yesterday where I collected the moss and plants. Sorry for the crappy pics, they were taken with my phone.

This is looking down on the river (behind the rocks):









On the beach where the river empties: 






















































A newt that was under some moss:









Last but not least, some seals 







*


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy crap... that place looks amazing. I want to go hiking there! Even though it's so beautiful I'm just warning you since my friend has also put in some plants on a hike he went in. Found out something was on the plants he got as it killed off 90% of the RCS in his 10 gallon about 2 days after he introduced the plant. And the scenery where he lives (upstate NY) is very similar to the pictures you posted, minus the beach.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> Holy crap... that place looks amazing. I want to go hiking there! Even though it's so beautiful I'm just warning you since my friend has also put in some plants on a hike he went in. Found out something was on the plants he got as it killed off 90% of the RCS in his 10 gallon about 2 days after he introduced the plant. And the scenery where he lives (upstate NY) is very similar to the pictures you posted, minus the beach.


It is an amazing place, you should see it around June, it's even greener and wild flowers everywhere.

Thanks for the heads up. I'll make sure to only add a couple shrimp at first to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Speaking of creepy crawlies, check this guy out! He was crawling across the substrate, looks like a millipede, about 1/2" long.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes he is a millepede


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great macro shot. That's creepy as hell. Did you remove it?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Oregon is beautiful. My beaches are polluted with trash HB, NB


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> Great macro shot. That's creepy as hell. Did you remove it?


Of course, they eat plants, lol.


StrungOut said:


> Oregon is beautiful. My beaches are polluted with trash HB, NB


I'm from So Cal, I know all about the polluted/crowded beaches. :icon_frow


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's another something... about 3/8" long and would poke his head out of his protective "shell" to climb up the glass.










Here he's poked his head out:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

awesome backyard!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would imagine those along the lines of things that come hitchhiked on plants from outdoors that would destroy shrimp/fish in your tank.

Is that "thing" free swimming? Or does it kinda crawl up the side of your tank?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> I would imagine those along the lines of things that come hitchhiked on plants from outdoors that would destroy shrimp/fish in your tank.
> 
> Is that "thing" free swimming? Or does it kinda crawl up the side of your tank?


I don't think anything I've found so far would harm shrimp or fish, they move too slow. It "crawls" up the glass. I'll probably get a small fish before I get shrimp so it can eat all the hitch hikers. :icon_wink


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Updated pic:


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

*Close Ups*

*If anyone can ID anything in here, please let me know.* :biggrin:
*
1. This is the really cool "tree moss", each top is on its own stem like a tree trunk.









2. Here's what I think is HC, nice and pearly.









3. I think this might be Glosso.









4. This has a large rhizome. 









5. The plant below the ferns is really weird, it's almost as hard as wood.









6. 









7. 









8. I think this might be Christmas moss.









9. The moss on the right kinda looks like willow moss.









10. 









11. 







*


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

:thumbsup: Your tank is stunning.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks!

Can anyone ID anything in there?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

The "HC" looks like it might actually be Marsilea quadrifolia, "glosso" looks like glosso to me, 2nd to last picture looks like a fissidens of sorts, and lastly....i have first dibs on that moss when theres enough to sell it or you find more....will pay my 2nd born child k thanks.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

That tree moss is awesome. Is it aquatic? semi? If so, can I purchase some off you.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

wow So green and fluffy!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

are all these plants from your yard??
half of them dont look aquatic. 
#4 is definitely a terrestrial fern. most likely it wont live completely under water, but we'll find out in a few weeks anyway. hopefully some of these plants you can keep, they look real nice


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

ONe of the coolest plant collection/tank ive seen in a long time. GREAT job man. Seriously.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol i wish i could jsut take grass from my yard and grow it underwater. i have the perfect bunch in mind too, but i'm 99% sure it wont survive


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL! Insta hair grass carpet eh?


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome tank man. I LOVE the "tree moss" if you ever wanna sell some, let me know.:icon_bigg


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

ive offered my 2nd child as payment for the moss.....youll have to top that!!!!


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Let me guess... your second child is a teenager? :flick: 


Great tank, Toofazt! I've gone on collection trips, but I've never seen anything as exotic as what you have. I would totally buy a 1/2" plug of each moss from you. Subscribed!


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

Fishly said:


> Let me guess... your second child is a teenager? :flick:
> 
> 
> Great tank, Toofazt! I've gone on collection trips, but I've never seen anything as exotic as what you have. I would totally buy a 1/2" plug of each moss from you. Subscribed!


whats wrong with teens?


----------



## Man of the shovel (Oct 27, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> whats wrong with teens?


Exactly! Whats wrong with us? lol we can be responsible....at times...lol


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the way this tank has evolved. Just great.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

DerekFF said:


> ive offered my 2nd child as payment for the moss.....youll have to top that!!!!



How about my 1st? OP may have to wait a couple years, but.. good things come to those who wait. Or so I hear.:icon_evil


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> whats wrong with teens?


Well, if there were nothing wrong with them, you'd be using them to collect plants for you instead of sending them off. :hihi:


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

Fishly said:


> Well, if there were nothing wrong with them, you'd be using them to collect plants for you instead of sending them off. :hihi:


i am a teen


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> i am a teen


Same here. 19 this December. Self-depreciating humor; no offense intended.

Sorry for the threadjack, Toofazt.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Well... I think the "tree moss" is actually a type of ground cover (shrub). We have a fair amount here and I can tell you with the utmost certainty that it is not aquatic. :hihi: As for the others, they all look aquatic except for the one described as "hard as wood."


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Most of these don't look aquatic to me. Any updates?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Glosso, HC, willow and Xmas moss are not native to oregon(or the US)... There are however tons of native liverworts and other mosses around. Most of them aren't aquatic or require cold water. Good luck on them. We really need more US natives in the hobby. I hope the tree lookin moss does well.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's an updated pic. Cleared out 12 stems of the Hygrophila Polysperma, moved some things around and removed some plants that grew too large for my tank. Also installed a drop checker and found out my CO2 is high. I've got extra if anyone's interested: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/156272-co2-drop-checkers-9-shipped.html


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

I love your tank. And your photography is amazing too! 

Were you able to identify that tree moss? I would love to have some of that in my tank!

-magma


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

magma said:


> I love your tank. And your photography is amazing too!
> 
> Were you able to identify that tree moss? I would love to have some of that in my tank!
> 
> -magma


Thanks! The tree moss may be some type of Climacium japonicum sp.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been reading your moss tank and I noticed you have a 150mm sigma macro lens. How do you like it and how much did you pick it up for? I'm in the market for a higher powered macro lens and that one seems to be the best of what's available.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

AesopRocks247 said:


> I have been reading your moss tank and I noticed you have a 150mm sigma macro lens. How do you like it and how much did you pick it up for? I'm in the market for a higher powered macro lens and that one seems to be the best of what's available.


I love it. It offers a nice working distance for photographing insects. Just be prepared to shell out for an external flash if you're going to be taking pics in anything but full sunlight. If you have good light, you can get awesome shots handheld too. I got it from B&H video for around $700. Now it looks like they only carry the lens with image stabilization for $1,100  I'd love to try it out though! Oh, and you can get great bokeh shooting portraits.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah the 1100 is out of my range for what I'm willing to spend. You should get the new one and sell me the old one  haha. What kind of external flash are you working with?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Yeah the 1100 is out of my range for what I'm willing to spend. You should get the new one and sell me the old one  haha. What kind of external flash are you working with?


lol. I'm using the Sigma EF-500 DG Super flash. I made a custom bracket for shooting insects then I use a cordless setup for aquarium shots and position the flash above the tank.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

toofazt said:


> lol. I'm using the Sigma EF-500 DG Super flash. I made a custom bracket for shooting insects then I use a cordless setup for aquarium shots and position the flash above the tank.


I'm really interested in this rig, anyway you can take a shot of it so I can see?


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

toofazt said:


> Thanks! The tree moss may be some type of Climacium japonicum sp.


Thanks, hoping to get hold of this.

-magma


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

I was curious to know if any of the collected moss survived?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

AesopRocks247 said:


> I'm really interested in this rig, anyway you can take a shot of it so I can see?


Will snap a pic next time I'm using it.


wakewalking said:


> I was curious to know if any of the collected moss survived?


Most of the mosses are doing well although they're currently getting taken over by hair algae. I added 16 cherry shrimp today to help keep the algae in check. I'll post back in a week or two with some macro shrimp photos and another tank update. 










One of the cherry's munching away on the hair algae jungle:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how much a dent cherries will be able to make on that jungle ! If they have trouble get a few amano shrimp and THOSE will devour hair algae!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> I'm not sure how much a dent cherries will be able to make on that jungle ! If they have trouble get a few amano shrimp and THOSE will devour hair algae!


I hope they don't.  Would be nice to have a renewable food source so I don't have to feed them.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i also suggest amano shrimp (1-2) cherries dont really eat algae, more like eat the life growing on the algae. youre eventually going to lose the moss if you dont take care of the algae though...


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Newman said:


> i also suggest amano shrimp (1-2) cherries dont really eat algae, more like eat the life growing on the algae. youre eventually going to lose the moss if you dont take care of the algae though...


I thought cherry's pick away at almost all types of algae. The algae isn't all over, just a couple spots directly under the lights. I could cut my light in half if it gets too bad. Or just pull it out, luckily hair algae is one of the easiest to remove. I'd like to add an amano or two but I don't have any locally and would have to buy 10 if I bought them over the internet.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Your better off with snails like ramshorns and nerites. Did that algae start coming up when you added the co2?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

StrungOut said:


> Your better off with snails like ramshorns and nerites. Did that algae start coming up when you added the co2?


Yes it did. I don't want snails, once you get them there's no getting rid of them!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a feeling that that co2 is no good for mosses.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

StrungOut said:


> I have a feeling that that co2 is no good for mosses.


Maybe some but my moss seems to be growing quicker with CO2...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

How about the tree moss? How is that doing? Any update close up pics of everything plz


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

StrungOut said:


> How about the tree moss? How is that doing? Any update close up pics of everything plz


It doesn't look like it's doing too well. Has a dark dusty algae on it. Will post more close ups when I get my macro lens out.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cherries don't really eat algae enough to make a visible dent. As Newman said they like eating the biofilm that grows on the algae. You know those marimo balls? Those are really made out of algae and the cherries don't eat that. Whereas you put some amano into the tank they literally decrease the size of the balls like crazy. If you get 1 amano then it would slowly eat your algae and you would have a renewable source per se.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Anyone wanna send me an amano?  I have drop checkers to trade...


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I ended up getting some Amanos and they along with the cherry shrimp made short work of the algae. Here's a time lapse video of them eating a spinach leaf: http://youtu.be/Dy4Dz3Qs4z0
You can see Bus (that's his name lol), my almost 2.5" Amano eating the leaf for 4 hours straight!

I ended up pulling most of the moss out because they were growing stringy and didn't look good. The only moss still doing well is the "star" and fissiden looking moss. I'm also pulled the CO2 from the tank because it was growing too fast and I wanted to focus on the shrimps... *hint *hint 

Oh, and there's little Cherry babies all over the tank!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice time lapse video! So the entire leaf was gone in 4 hours?

Congrats on the babies. And glad you updated again


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

No, I pulled the leaf out after the video; I fed too much. 

Thanks, the tank's not looking very good right now. Pretty much a jungle of sunset hygro and Hydrocotyle tripartita. I'll post pics when I get a chance.

For those of you who were interested in the star moss I'll be selling some portions soon.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Yes!!!!! Im still first in line yeah? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nguymi (Jan 18, 2012)

I liked the experimenting that you did! Makes me want to explore the local lake once all this snow is gone


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm interested in some of your moss. 


Jenna


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's the shrimp pics I've been promising for so long. :icon_lol:

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

So a lot of moss collectors one day go through the "lets pull all this random moss I see and throw it into my tank" phase. I did around 5 years ago when a lot of others were. 

I'd say about 80% of what you have will be dead in 6 months. As you probably know, moss takes a while to die and will send up new growth initially when submerged, especially terrestrial mosses. Generally the mosses that do this rapid growth right away then nothing are trying to find air and will die for sure. 

A few of your mosses look to be true terrestrials. The one you said is hard as bark or a rock or whatever is a type of liverwort that is aquatic, but in my experience needs colder water than what I've had while keeping it. The one you have tucked behind what I think is the filter intake on the right side of that photo looks to be stringy moss which is native to the US.

It doesn't look like you have any true willow mosses, they have a very obvious triangular frond patter, but that one you thought may be willow moss may end up growing fine.

As I think you already noted, that "tree moss" isn't aquatic and will die. 

I have a great north american moss book titled "moss with the hand lense and the microscope" back home in RI. It is on google books and might be worth taking a look at.

Neat aquarium, and have fun collecting, but don't try to drown too many mosses :hihi:

-Andrew


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Andrew, check post #112  Thanks for the info. 

I think I'll stick to plants I find already growing submerged from now on. Although The "star moss" I found is still doing great after a couple months. There's so many cool terrestrial mosses though, makes me want to start a terrarium.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's a FTS, pretty over grown... :icon_neut

You can see some baby shrimp on the back wall.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tank is beautiful! Im way super jealous that you can go locally and get plants n moss! I would be in heaven if I that option!!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## keilatan (Jan 22, 2011)

Very cool tank! Congrats on the baby shrimpeez!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

If you McGyver the lighting and up it, you can get the foreground plant to carpet, staying low, allowing you to shape/groom the Hygro into nice bushes...


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks!  I think my baby shrimp population has tripled in size since I posted that!!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

More pics! I got some PFR's 

11









12









13









14- Waaaaasss uuuuuuppp?!









15- The tops of my H. polysperma directly under the light are getting really yellow... Kinda cool.









16- Baby Cherry; dont jump!









17


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dang that's great coloring on those shrimps! Congrats on all the baby shrimps again


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

What kind of shrimp is that in pic #17? love the coloring is it a Red Crystal Shrimp? 
Where did you purchase your shrimps from?


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome shots and beautiful shrimp!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Carriegiesler said:


> What kind of shrimp is that in pic #17? love the coloring is it a Red Crystal Shrimp?
> Where did you purchase your shrimps from?


That is a Crystal Red Shrimp (CRS) and seems like an SS grade or higher. You can easily purchase this shrimp off the swap and shop on this forum.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Carriegiesler said:


> What kind of shrimp is that in pic #17? love the coloring is it a Red Crystal Shrimp?
> Where did you purchase your shrimps from?


It's a crystal red shrimp I got from kangshiang on this forum.

Thanks everyone, I'll post more pics soon.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Time to bump this thread back to the top.

toofazt you only live 80 mile due West of me. I should try out some of damp mosses we can find in streams too.

Saw a lot of real nice giant star moss growing in marshy areas by lakes in the deep woods. I'll have just try it out like you did and see what happens.

Gotta PM Liam and see if he's got some more of those PFRs like you got.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, your photography is exceptional. Love it! May I ask from who you ordered those nice CRS?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bro you live like 300 miles north of me! 

Very nice shrimp and scape.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh ok. Did it take a few day for the amano's to start munching on your hair algae? Mine still haven't touched mine yet. Although, I didn't have as quite nice growth as you had haha.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's an updated tank shot. I'm growing a hedge of H. polysperma in the background. Picking up some Elatine triandra for the foreground soon. Still waiting for my CRS to mature and start breeding.

On the left is a plant I found in a local pond. In the right corner is another plant I found. You can also see my crypts converting to submerged growth on the right side.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

audioaficionado said:


> Time to bump this thread back to the top.
> toofazt you only live 80 mile due West of me. I should try out some of damp mosses we can find in streams too.
> Saw a lot of real nice giant star moss growing in marshy areas by lakes in the deep woods. I'll have just try it out like you did and see what happens.
> Gotta PM Liam and see if he's got some more of those PFRs like you got.


Thanks for the bump, I needed to update. I removed all the moss I've found so far. The "star moss" was still growing but wasn't thriving. I think I'm going to stick to collecting submerged plants only.


jkan0228 said:


> Bro you live like 300 miles north of me!
> Very nice shrimp and scape.


You mean south.  Thanks!


diwu13 said:


> Oh ok. Did it take a few day for the amano's to start munching on your hair algae? Mine still haven't touched mine yet. Although, I didn't have as quite nice growth as you had haha.


They started eating it right away, was gone in a week!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a nasty hair algae riddled ball of mixed mosses in my flora only shrimp bowl that I need to salvage. I'm thinkin' my future Amanos will clean that up for me so I can start using it in my tanks. My 20L should be cycled by the end of the month and ready for scads of shrimp.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... my amano's aren't really touching my hair algae...


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

raven_wilde said:


> *subscribed* I love seeing what other people are doing with their Edge!


Seconded! I was very happy to find a forum devoted to planted tanks, even more happy to find so man others with the Edge tanks and planting them! Ive seen the 12g LOOOONG club, maybe an Edge club is in order?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... my amano's aren't really touching my hair algae...


Maybe there's other algae in your tank that they prefer? If not, try not feeding them for a couple days.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

toofazt said:


> Maybe there's other algae in your tank that they prefer? If not, try not feeding them for a couple days.


Ugh.. there's no other algae haha. Problem is I have mosquito rasboras in my tank and I feed those little guys once every two days. So the amanos always get a treat with the leftovers during those periods.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> Ugh.. there's no other algae haha. Problem is I have mosquito rasboras in my tank and I feed those little guys once every two days. So the amanos always get a treat with the leftovers during those periods.


I would try to only feed what the fish can eat without any falling to the floor where the Amanos can eat.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think that may be my problem. The top of my tank is covered in floaters so the fish don't really know if there's food :X. So I have to add the food into the output of the filter so it gets blown around so they know there's food in the tank.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

UPDATE!

I'm going to start looking for some cool rock or wood to fill in the top left & right of the tank. The plants just don't grow in there with the Edge lighting.
Still no CRS babies... 










Here's the Elatine triandra I got a couple weeks ago. It's starting to get acclimated to my tank and is growing in nicely. Will propagate it next trimming so the roots aren't sticking out all over.










LEFT









MIDDLE









RIGHT


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks nice as always! Your pH or kH could be high enough so that the babies don't survive, but the adults can.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> Looks nice as always! Your pH or kH could be high enough so that the babies don't survive, but the adults can.


My pH is low; around 6. What would be too high of a kH?

Thanks


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

kH should be low, around 1-3degrees.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

pH 5.0 
KH 0
GH 2.5

Are these too low? I just ordered a TDS meter so I'll have that number soon.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea your GH is definitely too low. Are your shrimps having problems molting? The pH is also much lower than normal as well. So both of those could easily be why the babies aren't making it.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I guess now that you mention it I haven't seen any molts lately... Just ordered some GH booster. Will bump it up a couple ppm. I don't think I've ever heard of pH being too low for shrimp?

Thanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's a list of common parameters for shrimp: http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/

You'll see that the pH is generally always 6 ph or higher. But yea I'd definitely increase the gH a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

*Tragedy!*

My first CRS jumper and it's an SSS at that... dried to a crisp.  Why do they climb out??


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

it either didnt like the water parameters or you spooked it when it was ontop of the water and jumped


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

OMG I would kill to have a tank like that....
sub'd
EDIT: I'm talking about the one on page 3, so awesome.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> it either didnt like the water parameters or you spooked it when it was ontop of the water and jumped


Yea as wicca said. Since you don't have any floaters I think it may have to do with your water parameters


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

FisheriesOmen said:


> OMG I would kill to have a tank like that....
> sub'd
> EDIT: I'm talking about the one on page 3, so awesome.


Yeah it was a cool setup bu unfortunetly none of the mosses really thrived except for the Star moss.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I've read a couple posts of people keeping CRS at 5pH and successfully breeding so I guess it's just my GH being a couple degrees low...? My GH booster should arrive tomorrow and I'll raise my GH to 5.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I got my GH booster from GLA today. It's a fine powder that dissolves pretty easily. I've bumped the GH up to 4.5 and will test again tomorrow to see if it's still the same. If so I'll bump it up to 6. My pH is still 5 and I don't think I'll do anything about it for a couple weeks to see how my shrimp react with the higher GH. Better to change one parameter at a time so you know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

The instructions on for the GH booster are: To raise general hardness (GH) by 1 meq/L (3 dH), add 16g (1 tbsp) per every 80 L (20 gal) of aquarium water.

I've added 1tsp so far to my 6gal edge and it's raised the GH by 3dH. I think I'll add one more 1/4tsp and that should put my GH close to 6. 

My shrimp are doing fine. The CRS seem like their white may be a bit brighter but it may also be my imagination. :hihi:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad to hear the GH Booster is slowly raising the GH as it should. Keep us posted on how your shrimp fair!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got my TDS tester and it shows my tap water at 45ppm and my tank at 225ppm. From what I can find the TDS should be around 100ppm for CRS... I wish I tested the tank before adding the GH booster to see how much it raised the TDS.

I added a small pinch of GH booster to an 8oz glass of water and it raised the TDS about 50ppm... How am I supposed to keep the TDS down to 100 when I have to add GH booster to get my GH up?? lol


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Just did a water change and have some new numbers:

My tap water has a TDS of 45ppm and a GH of 2dH. 
After adding enough GH Booster to get to 5dH the TDS is 165ppm. 
After adding the new water to my tank the TDS is 185ppm. 
After adding 15ppm K2SO4, 1ppm KH2PO4, 5ppm KNO3, the TDS is 210ppm. 

So it looks like my base TDS is going to be 210ppm, lets see how my shrimp do...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes that sounds all correct. And your TDS reading makes much more sense as well now. Hope your shrimp do well! Good luck.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I just noticed this thread desperately needs some new pics. They're iphone pics so sorry about the quality but I'm lazy. 
*
The Elatine triandra is growing in









The Crypts are getting big


















The S. repens are growing nicely









Shrimp shot







*


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Playing around with my new wide angle lens!


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

wow I love how its so green! I wish my tank is like that.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

toofazt said:


> Playing around with my new wide angle lens!


This is an awesome shot.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Brighter FTS (I bounced the flash off the ceiling). Notice the babies on the sides of the tank? I purposely don't scrape the algae off the left & right sides so they have stuff to eat.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool! So that baby shrimp are surviving now ?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep, and I saw a new molt yesterday too.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I think you've sold me on the next lens I need to pick up.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the controlled jungle look haha


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice, glad the gH booster is working for you! Good luck on them babies growing up


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Dollface said:


> I think you've sold me on the next lens I need to pick up.


 The wide angle or macro?


Ben. said:


> I like the controlled jungle look haha


Me too!


diwu13 said:


> Nice, glad the gH booster is working for you! Good luck on them babies growing up


Thanks!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Little overdue for an update, here she is 

FTS









Side Shot









Growing a moss "waterfall" to cover the filter intake & heater









Crypts still growing. I missed some ferts and the S. repens died back quite a bit!









E. triandra spreading slowly


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

love the scape. question, how well does your filter do with the plants being directly around it? I was scared to plant around the filter (to hide it) because it might become ineffective


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Vermino said:


> love the scape. question, how well does your filter do with the plants being directly around it? I was scared to plant around the filter (to hide it) because it might become ineffective


Thanks! I only have stem plants growing around the intake and they don't affect the flow at all. Moss would probably affect water flow if it was growing on/around the sponge intake just because it grows so densely.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

toofazt said:


> Brighter FTS (I bounced the flash off the ceiling). Notice the babies on the sides of the tank? I purposely don't scrape the algae off the left & right sides so they have stuff to eat.


I have seen these types of tanks on the forums but it just got to my curiosity! HOW DO U CLEAN AND TRIM IN THAT TANK!?!?!?! :icon_eek::confused1:


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Erirku said:


> I have seen these types of tanks on the forums but it just got to my curiosity! HOW DO U CLEAN AND TRIM IN THAT TANK!?!?!?! :icon_eek::confused1:


Oh, it's a breeze! lol, just kidding, it sucks! You've gotta make use of angled tweezers and contort your arm around. It's as hard as it looks... But I still love the design


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

My first berried CRS!!! :bounce:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats! Hope it carries through for you.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Me too, I check every time I walk by to see if she's dropped them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are some high quality CRS. Awesome tank as well!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice evolution.... nice work!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

She's still got em'










And saw another that looks saddled; my little shrimp are growing up.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a lot of eggs for a first-timer!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That's a lot of eggs for a first-timer!


I know and the CRS that was saddled is now berried as well.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Saw this today!


----------



## MameJenny (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful tank! Those are some good looking shrimp, too.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Izzat a baby?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup, thanks!


----------

